# Wadda Ya Mean 6 Weeks



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2019)

Yup out for 6 weeks.
shoulder operation tuesday. 
Reapaired a torn rotator
Cut my some bone from scapula and clavicle
Removed bone spurs, pulled and screwed 2 tendons. So now i just watch all the goodies being posted for while.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 31, 2019)

Been there.Heal well.


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2019)

Rick take it easy an heal quickly my friend
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 31, 2019)

Only six?
Hell, that's pretty good for shoulder related surgery.

Heal quick and thoroughly!
Do your rehab like your life depends on it.


----------



## bradger (Oct 31, 2019)

Now you have time to compile all the great ideas, and come up with an amazing menu.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2019)

Had the same several years ago . Took several years to heal . Shaved bone and cut a bunch of hamburger off the top from packing bundles of studs . 
6 weeks was the scope for me . Repair the tear was gonna be months , so I passed . 
This coming Tuesday ? If you haven't had it yet , and they put the blocker in your neck , make sure you start the pain meds before it wears off . I was smarter than the Doctor ,,,,never been in so much pain in my life . 
Good luck .


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2019)

Stepdaughter thinks I should get a knee replacement...  I DON"T !!!
Too old to learn how to walk again...  besides that, who's gonna do all the chores around this place....   I'll admit I do have some severe problems walking but I get by...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks y'all

chop
had it done the 29th. yeah they blocked my neck and i watched with the ultrasound.

i might as well eat some my own stuff.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Stepdaughter thinks I should get a knee replacement...  I DON"T !!!
> Too old to learn how to walk again...  besides that, who's gonna do all the chores around this place....   I'll admit I do have some severe problems walking but I get by...


i hear ya Dave but better to be able to walk.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 31, 2019)

Dave,
had a friend have one done at 73.
Knees hurt to have done, but the recovery time is incredible.
He was up the next day walking and starting to put weight on it.
In a week he was saying "I should have done this years ago."
Within a month it was almost over with, normal activity.
In 4 months he was totally recovered, like he never had a bad knee in his life.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 31, 2019)

Rick, Heal up and follow your physical therapists directions!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 31, 2019)

hope you have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2019)

You needed a vacation (PA Dutch--> Wacasion) anyway.
Just take it easy---We'll try to entertain you for awhile.
You can make it up later.

Bear


----------



## xray (Oct 31, 2019)

Good luck with the recovery, keep up with your PT.

As for knee replacements, they’ve come a long way due to the assistance of robotics and CT guided placement....more precise fit, smaller incisions and quicker recovery time.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 31, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Stepdaughter thinks I should get a knee replacement...  I DON"T !!!
> Too old to learn how to walk again...  besides that, who's gonna do all the chores around this place....   I'll admit I do have some severe problems walking but I get by...


my mother was 84 when she had her 2 knees done,  amazing how fast they get you up and around, before that she could hardly walk and in pain, 5 years later walks with no cane, drives to stores, goes to the casinos,  she says it's one of the best things she's done,  it gave her back her freedom.  just a thought


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 31, 2019)

Hope for a quick and complete recovery.
PT, requirements are a PITA but essential. I have done them religiously, every morning for 15 months following back surgery. If I don't, I have a heck of a time doing anything.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 31, 2019)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!! I used to do a lot of heavy weight lifting. Thought for awhile I might have to have one done. Lol now the heaviest thing I lift is a brisket.


----------



## waynl (Oct 31, 2019)

6 weeks doesn't sound like enough time for ample healing. I was in a sling for six weeks before they started PT for my shoulder, that was 2 years ago. Healed up very well. I wish the same for you.

I'll join you in the watching for now. Had back surgery yesterday and the restrictions for the next 2 weeks say I shouldn't carry a platter of burgers to the grill. Oh well.....

Speedy recovery my friend.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 31, 2019)

I hope your freezer is well stocked.  Mine is almost completely depleted.





SFLsmkr1 said:


> Yup out for 6 weeks.
> shoulder operation tuesday. ...


This may sound odd, but I hope it is attached to your "paperwork" hand.
Experience says you will appreciate PT and regaining use and strength for those awkward moments.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

Good luck with your recovery!
MAKE SURE YOU DO THE EXERCISES THEY GIVE YOU!!!!!
Al


----------



## rjob (Nov 1, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Stepdaughter thinks I should get a knee replacement...  I DON"T !!!
> Too old to learn how to walk again...  besides that, who's gonna do all the chores around this place....   I'll admit I do have some severe problems walking but I get by...



Had knee and two hip replacements. Wish I had done replacements years earlier. Made life much better.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2019)

Hope all turns out well for you Rick.

Warren


----------

